# mplayer va pesimo

## johpunk

tengo el mplayer instalado y pues al reproducir algun video pelicula etc no me pone el audio y tampoco agranda pantalla completa la unica forma de que medio agrande es maximizando la ventana pq al darle click segundario sobre la pantalla y elegir pantalla completa lo que haces es agrandarr la ventana mas no el video, este se queda del tamañao pequeño y otra cosa es que siempre que reprodusco algo me arroja una ventana mostrandome un error, alguien sabe como solucionar esto?

----------

## Stolz

Sobre los errores, si no pones los errores exactos no podemos ayudarte. Además estaría bien ver la salida de mplayer al ser ejecutado desde consola porque muestra mucha información útil.

Sobre la pantalla completa ¿qué tecla asignaste a vo_fullscreen en ~/.mplayer/input.conf y qué ocurre cuando la pulsas?

----------

## sefirotsama

Si no asignastes ninguna tecla para la pantalla completa aprieta la F para obtener full-screen.

Respecto a lo del audio estoy casi seguro que no le has dado soporte con alguna use en especial (activa esa use para mplayer y recompila). Para saber que codec es solo tienes que mirar la salida por consola de mplayer, igual que se hace para saber la fuente de los errores que seguramente te estan sucediendo.

Si eres usuario de una maquina con arquitectura de 64 bits NO podras usar los win32codecs. Por ejemplo te pongo aquí las use de mi mplayer y de otros programas relacionados con la reproducción (ya que estas són las que creo que más me convienen por varios motivos):

```
sefirot@SAMA ~ $ cat /etc/portage/package.use|grep -e mplayer -e xine

media-video/mplayer X a52 aac aalib alsa directfb dvd encode libcaca mp2 mp3 quicktime rar video_cards_i810 vidix vorbis xvid xv zoran x264 mad jack sdl real nas nemesi openal musepack video_cards_i810

media-video/kmplayer npp xine cairo

media-sound/amarok mp4 mtp musicbrainz opengl postgres python real visualization xinerama

media-libs/xine-lib aac alsa a5
```

Algunas sobran (como me acostumbra a pasar). Si no sabes para que sirve una USE en concreto, instalate gentoolkit y utiliza el comando euse -i VARIABLE_USE.

No olvides decir como te ha ido

----------

## Stolz

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Si eres usuario de una maquina con arquitectura de 64 bits NO podras usar los win32codecs

  Aclarar que, aunque la USE esté desactivada no significa que no puedas usar mplayer en su versión de 64 bits para ver vídeos .wmv y similares. Desde hace un par de versiones están soportados.

Saludozzzz

----------

## i92guboj

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *sefirotsama wrote:*   Si eres usuario de una maquina con arquitectura de 64 bits NO podras usar los win32codecs  Aclarar que, aunque la USE esté desactivada no significa que no puedas usar mplayer en su versión de 64 bits para ver vídeos .wmv y similares. Desde hace un par de versiones están soportados.
> 
> Saludozzzz

 

Mplayer lo reproduce casi todo, incluso realmedia (aunque no suelo usar de estos y no estoy seguro de hasta donde llega el soporte) y videos flv de flash. Lo único que no soporta ni creo que nunca lo haga, son los archivos encriptados con drm. Y lo veo bien.

En cuanto a los errores, poco podemos hacer si no los vemos. Así que si sigue habiendo problemas, pégalos por aquí y alguien podrá ayudar.

----------

## johpunk

si uso arquitectura 64 bits pero no se pq al ejecutar emerge -uDavN world aun no e terminado el update pq me arroja errores por todos lados 

mplayer al ejecutarlo por consola salio esto ya ni abre 

mplayer:  *Quote:*   

> error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 

durante el emerge -uDavN world no paso de aca

 *Quote:*   

> Clock.c: En la función 'clock_to_utf8':
> 
> Clock.c:2135: aviso: se pasa el argumento 2 de 'iconv' desde un tipo de puntero incompatible
> 
> mv -f .deps/Clock.Tpo .deps/Clock.Po
> ...

 

hasta el amsn se me daño y al intentarlo reinstalar me aparece lo siguiente

 *Quote:*   

> svn: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
>  *
> 
>  * ERROR: net-im/amsn-svn-1.0-r1 failed.
> ...

 

el xpat ya lo tengo instalado lo mas seguro es que al reiniciar el pc me quede sin gestor de entrada, alguien sabe como terminar el update y que en un futuro no tenga ninguna clase de estos problemas, y me extraña que un update perjudique a mi s.o

----------

## Coghan

La hiper-mega-renombrada libexpat, ha salido y seguirá saliendo hasta que no cuelguen un stage3 oficial actualizado.

@johpunk, haz una búsqueda en este mismo foro por libexpat y encotrarás muchos post de como rehacer los enlaces rotos a esta librería.

@Stolz, ¿no sería importante a estas altura poner un pincho al mejor post que defina la solución a las libexpat?, por lo menos hasta que actualicen los stage3 oficiales.

----------

## achaw

No, hay que buscar, vamos amigos NO ES TAN DIFICIL. USEN LA BUSQUEDA DEL FORO, LEAN LAS NORMAS POR FAVOR!!!!

Saludos

----------

## Stolz

 *achaw wrote:*   

> No, hay que buscar, vamos amigos NO ES TAN DIFICIL. USEN LA BUSQUEDA DEL FORO, LEAN LAS NORMAS POR FAVOR!!!!
> 
> Saludos

 

Por eso mismo no está puesto nada, con buscar un poco aparece la respuesta en demasiados mensajes.

----------

## antogc

nose porque da tanto problemas la librería de xml, eso si cuando lo instale por mi propia mano el mismo me dió un mensajito para que hiciera un revdep-rebuild sobre su librería y ningún error de momento....

----------

## bontakun

si tienes problemas con el full screen es porq tienes q ocupar el controlador de video gl2 (opengl)... aunq de no tener una targeta de video mas o menos decente, vas a tener problemas, sobre todo con la soncronizacion vertical (para aquellos que somos quisquillosos)... otra forma seria compilar a mano para librarte de esos controladores...

saludos

Edit: el controlador se denomina Xv

----------

## johpunk

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> La hiper-mega-renombrada libexpat, ha salido y seguirá saliendo hasta que no cuelguen un stage3 oficial actualizado.

 

y donde puedo yo buscar yo ese tipo de noticias o infomacion para no llevarme este tipo de chascos   :Idea: 

----------

## Darksidex25

 *johpunk wrote:*   

>  *Coghan wrote:*   La hiper-mega-renombrada libexpat, ha salido y seguirá saliendo hasta que no cuelguen un stage3 oficial actualizado. 
> 
> y donde puedo yo buscar yo ese tipo de noticias o infomacion para no llevarme este tipo de chascos  

 

leyendo los avisos que dan los paquetes al emergerse y buscando en el foro o en google los errores que te salen

----------

## Coghan

 *johpunk wrote:*   

>  *Coghan wrote:*   La hiper-mega-renombrada libexpat, ha salido y seguirá saliendo hasta que no cuelguen un stage3 oficial actualizado. 
> 
> y donde puedo yo buscar yo ese tipo de noticias o infomacion para no llevarme este tipo de chascos  

 

Esta actualización en concreto fue una por la que todos pasamos, es ineludible, si tienes equipos en producción lo normal es que antes pruebes las actualizaciones en otro equipo de pruebas y cuando tengas claro el procedimiento, depués saber las actualizaciones a realizar y buscar las soluciones, en nuestro caso la libexpat, las apliques a estos.

Ahora mismo todo el que instale de cero con los stage3 de los mirrors oficiales, tendrá que pasar por este problema al actualizar debido a lo antiguo de los stages, la recomendación es usar los stages del creador de gentoo Danel Robbins 

http://www.funtoo.org/linux/ hasta que sean actualizados los oficiales.

----------

## johpunk

pues creo yo que sera mejor no actualizar hasta que salga la nueva version de gentoo   :Idea: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> pues creo yo que sera mejor no actualizar hasta que salga la nueva version de gentoo  

 

Eso no es muy buena idea en Gentoo. Si no estás preparado para usar revdep-rebuild y piensas actualizar solo cada vez que salga una versión numerada (que por cierto, en gentoo no significan absolutamente nada), creo que una distro binaria sería más adecuada. Solo es una opinión, por supuesto.

----------

## jbcjorge

Pregunta esencial... Si estás ejecutando MPlayer... ocupas el GUI (gmplyer)??? Te evita tener que pasar los parámetros desde línea de comandos... A no ser que estes en terminar virtual (ttyn) y quieras ejecutar MPlayer sobre sdl, fb o similares...

----------

## i92guboj

 *jbcjorge wrote:*   

> Pregunta esencial... Si estás ejecutando MPlayer... ocupas el GUI (gmplyer)??? Te evita tener que pasar los parámetros desde línea de comandos... A no ser que estes en terminar virtual (ttyn) y quieras ejecutar MPlayer sobre sdl, fb o similares...

 

mplayer y gmplayer son dos binarios separados. Aparte, gmplayer solo está disponible si compilas mplayer con USE="gtk" activado.

No se si es eso lo que preguntas.

----------

## johpunk

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *johpunk wrote:*   pues creo yo que sera mejor no actualizar hasta que salga la nueva version de gentoo   
> 
> Eso no es muy buena idea en Gentoo. Si no estás preparado para usar revdep-rebuild y piensas actualizar solo cada vez que salga una versión numerada (que por cierto, en gentoo no significan absolutamente nada), creo que una distro binaria sería más adecuada. Solo es una opinión, por supuesto.

 

no tampoco hasta ese extremo pero si cuando vaya a actualizar pufff se me rompe el gentoo   :Confused:   ya una vez anterior e acomodado mi gentoo con revdep-rebuild pero esta vez al ejecutar un update se me rompe y pues como cosa rara en mi me quedo sin gestor de entrada entonces ahy se m dificultan mas las cosas

volviendo al tema del mplayer pues ahora si tiene sonido bueno al menos los videos que e reproducido ahora lo que falta es que cuando le de pantalla completa se ponga en ese modo, ya que al darle pantalla completa pues se agranda la ventana pero el video sigue del tamaño original osea pequeño y centrado aca dejo lo la informacion que da la consola 

 *Quote:*   

> ~ $ gmplayer
> 
> MPlayer dev-SVN-rUNKNOWN-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2008 MPlayer Team
> 
> CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+ (Family: 15, Model: 107, Stepping: 1)
> ...

 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Que driver de video para la salida estás usando?

```
 mplayer -vo help  

MPlayer dev-SVN-rUNKNOWN-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2008 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+ (Family: 15, Model: 47, Stepping: 2)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compilado con detección de CPU en tiempo de ejecución - esto no es óptimo! Para obtener mejor rendimiento, recompile MPlayer con --disable-runtime-cpudetection.

Controladores de salida de video disponibles:

   xv   X11/Xv

   x11   X11 ( XImage/Shm )

   xover   General X11 driver for overlay capable video output drivers

   gl   X11 (OpenGL)

   gl2   X11 (OpenGL) - multiple textures version

   v4l2   V4L2 MPEG Video Decoder Output

   null   Null video output

   xvmc   XVideo Motion Compensation

   mpegpes   Mpeg-PES file

   yuv4mpeg   yuv4mpeg output for mjpegtools

   png   PNG file

   jpeg   JPEG file

   gif89a   animated GIF output
```

Salud!

----------

## johpunk

 *Quote:*   

> mplayer -vo help
> 
> MPlayer dev-SVN-rUNKNOWN-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2008 MPlayer Team
> 
> CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+ (Family: 15, Model: 107, Stepping: 1)
> ...

 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Veo que no tenés XV instalado, ese es el que uso siempre y no me ha dado problemas hasta ahora.

Habilitálo y reinstalá mplayer:

```
echo "media-video/mplayer xv" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

Salud!

----------

## johpunk

hise lo siguiente 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge xv

 

y luego 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge mplayer

 

y sigue igual, no se si te referias a instalar el xv otra cosa que e notado que al adelantar el video con los direccionales del teclado "formato avi" arroja este error mdb:352, lastbuf:0 skipping granule 1 aunque no afecta en nada el video pero es como molesto ese error

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No me refería a instalar XV si no a instalar mplayer con soporte para XV y luego especificarle a mplayer que lo use.

Mas info: man mplayer.

Salud!

----------

## johpunk

ok problema resuelto solo tenia que eleigir el xv en las preferencias del mplayer gracias nuevamente   :Laughing: 

----------

